# 12GA - 20GA Which one do you prefer



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,
I was just wondering what do you all prefer and why the 12ga - 20ga for pheasant??
thanks
Aaron


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Depends on the situation. How wild the birds are, cover, etc. I prefer to start the year with my 20 then move up to my 16 and then my 12 when the birds get really spooky and have that late season layer of feathers and fat.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I have always used a 12. Start off with 2 3/4 6 shot and use 4 shot later in the season. Just have to make sure to give them some time to fly when they get up under your feet in the early season. If not, a feather cloud results.

I have friends that shoot nothing but 20. They are both only about 160 to 175 lbs so they like the lightweight. They also change the size of their shot as the season moves on.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

20ga with 1oz of #5's and an IC choke.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Dak,

I live in Ohio so there are few wild Pheasant around. (although after this yr i hope to start making yr trips to ND with some new friends i have met.) Thats another Reason why I was considering th 16 or the 20. besides pheasant hunting i would do some rabbit with it and dove


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

12 ga. 2 3/4, 5 shot year around. Sometimes I'll shoot 4's.

I'd skip the doves and rabbits and go after some sharpies and huns. :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Jiffy i would but its Ohio we dont have etheir lol


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

My bad, I thought you meant here in ND.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

it cool Jiffy not big deal. I wish i was lucky as all of you!! i will be up in ND this fall though!! :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

If I was just hunting upland game and had to have one gauge ... I'd go 16. Only trouble is cost and availability of ammo. A 20 that can handle 3 inch shells will cover just about any situation. Of course, so will a 12 and ammo can be bought anywhere.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Between the 12 and 20, i'll take the 20. A bit easier on the bird. A 16 would be interesting to shoot.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Go 12 gauge a lot easier to use lighter shot in a 12 than to find heavier shot for a 20.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I prefer a 20 gauge gun. I find a 20 to handle much better. I never use 3" shells. What for? A 1 oz load at 40 yards running at 1280 FPC is devistating ...if one is "on target." "ON Target" being the key.

Even a 12 gauge with 3" shells and 1 1/2 oz of shot is still only running at 1300+ FPS, and is still a 40 yard (Effective Range) gun. In fact, the only difference between a 20 and a 12 is the amount of shot they put in the sky. If your swing is not "on target" it doesn't matter how much shot you throw at a bird.

Oh, and for ND Pheasants I shoot first barrel IC #6 shot and for the second barrel F, #5 shot. (Makes em dead.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, like my grandfather did, I love a 20 ga. My reasons were many but foremost it was the weight of the gun. I have been using a 20 browning BPS 26" barrell and capacity for a 3" shell for 25 years. This season however, I am going to switch to a bennelli SBEII 12 gauge 26" barrell. Turns out this bennelli is .1 pound or 1.6oz heavier than my bps. I am going for the knockdown power of the 12 this year, coupled with the semi-auto it shoud turn into a deadly combo! 9 weeks I can't wait!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

For pheasant I'll always go with a 12 gauge. The reason is simple, nothing is ever quite pat in hunting roosters, and the 12 brings more to the table than the 20.

For the same reason, I use short mag 1.5 ounce 4's in lead areas, and 3" 2's where steel is required...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Definitely 20 ga. Last year started using a 20 ga again since a youth over 25 years ago. Success rate was outstanding had many trips where shot at least 75% including late season. Use 3 inch 4 shot all season, that way I do not worry about what shells, where and when, just keep it simple. Being a lighter gun has made the biggest difference for me!

Yes, I am getting weak and old.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like the twenty a lot. If you use a quality load, you give up nothing to the larger gauges. The last two years, I have been using the twenty-eight very satisfactorily. One ounce of premium five shot equals the two and three quarter inch twenty, and many twelve gauge loads as well. The lighter frames of either the twenty or twenty-eight make them a pleasure to carry, and quick to swing on the chosen target. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

one shell, 20 ga. Fiocchi Golden Pheasant, #5's. nuf said.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I use a 20 ga. with shells that I reload. If you would like to get into reloading or are into reloading there are a few very good loads available. I use new Fiocchi 3" hulls with #5 nickel plated lead at nearly 1400 fps and with a 65% pattern at 35 yds is good load for the season. I was going to start using Hevishot for all my loads "until the price went through the roof" so I wouldn't have to worry about what load I had while walking by a WPA.

Anyway:
20 ga. is light and with the proper load can be very effective throughout the season.
:beer:


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

20 gauge with 3" #6's is the only way. By the end of the day the weight of the gun is not as bad as carrying a 12 gauge. I use an o/u 20 and it is several pounds lighter than the 12 gauge o/u


----------

